# allies?



## Azzaphox (Jul 13, 2012)

in the (very) old warhammer armies, you could build an army with an ally contingent, i.t a mix of say Undead and Chaos, is that still possible?


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

No.

Although there are rules for playing allied with another army commanded by a second player.


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

I believe you can take some troops from other list (such as daemons) if you are playing with storm of magic


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Dogs of War and allies are now banned in standard WHFB. When you play a team battle then their are explicit ally rules in the BRB.


----------



## Azzaphox (Jul 13, 2012)

well that's a shame.
however i suppose banning allies means all armies than have a specific flavour or predictability. also ally components are not really great since they only included a protion of what the original army was capabale of.


----------

